# Changing schools and churches



## danmpem (Jan 2, 2008)

I will probably be transferring to another college, but I am having some trouble finding a good Reformed church in the candidate cities. Even before I knew I was going to be transferring to another school, I decided that I would never move to another city unless I knew that there was already a church there I would be overjoyed to join and worship God with. My question is this: If I cannot find a good Reformed Baptist church in the city I would be moving to, should I also look at, say, a Presbyterian church? Given, the only portion of the WCF I don't hold to is the portion on baptism, and that wouldn't be a problem for me - I've already been baptized. They might not allow me to be a member, so that leads me to this post. Would I be going a little too far in sacrificing core values just to be involved with a church? Or should the Word of God and fellowship with other passionate believers in the pursuit of God's truth be my priority? Is there something else I'm not taking into consideration? This may sound like a strange question to some, but I've never thought about it. I didn't even know I was moving until just recently. Any input would be wonderful.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 2, 2008)

I would certainly take a look at PCA, OPC, RPCXX, RCUS, URC in addition to founders-type SBC churches - and then beyond that there are other reformed-minded churches in other denominations. I DO think finding a good church is an absolute must for you. PM'ing ...


----------



## larryjf (Jan 2, 2008)

The PCA would take you as a member even if you disagree with their baptism doctrine...they would just not allow you to be an officer.


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 2, 2008)

Back when I was a Reformed Baptist I was most blessed by our Presbyterian Reformed church here, best church I have ever been part of - but you must be careful, as I ended up a Presbyterian.  Oddly enough I didn't fully embrace paedobaptism till after that church closed - and I was then blessed in a Reformed Baptist mission plant.


----------



## danmpem (Jan 2, 2008)

Timothy William said:


> Back when I was a Reformed Baptist I was most blessed by our Presbyterian Reformed church here, best church I have ever been part of - but you must be careful, as I ended up a Presbyterian.  Oddly enough I didn't fully embrace paedobaptism till after that church closed - and I was then blessed in a Reformed Baptist mission plant.



Don't tell anyone at my present church this - there are lots and lots of very old and convicted Baptists.........I'm a closet Presbyterian.


----------



## danmpem (Jan 2, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> I would certainly take a look at PCA, OPC, RPCXX, RCUS, URC in addition to founders-type SBC churches - and then beyond that there are other reformed-minded churches in other denominations. I DO think finding a good church is an absolute must for you. PM'ing ...



I know what the PCA stands for, but what are the others?


----------



## Davidius (Jan 2, 2008)

We've had members in our congregation who were Baptists. From what I understand, it's the Baptists who are more strict on Presbyterians in their midst than the other way around.


----------



## MMasztal (Jan 2, 2008)

Also look at the Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church. They subscribe to the WCF and fall somewhere in between the OPC and PCA.

I've belonged to both OPC and PCA churches and can say the ARP is OK> 

Search Results for "arpsynod.com"


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 2, 2008)

danmpem said:


> Don't tell anyone at my present church this - there are lots and lots of very old and convicted Baptists.........I'm a closet Presbyterian.



You mean the FBC of SLO where Tom and Aaron are?


----------



## danmpem (Jan 3, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> danmpem said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tell anyone at my present church this - there are lots and lots of very old and convicted Baptists.........I'm a closet Presbyterian.
> ...



Heck yes I do. You know them?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, what city are you moving to?


----------



## danmpem (Jan 3, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Dan, what city are you moving to?



Well, that's the thing. I don't know yet. I applied to schools in Berkeley, Davis, LA, Long Beach, Santa Barbara, and San Luis Obispo (where I am now). I should know in a month or two as to which schools accepted me. I have found a very good church in Berkeley and a couple of good possibilities in LA and Long Beach, but the travel time would be killer.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 3, 2008)

danmpem said:


> Don't tell anyone at my present church this - there are lots and lots of very old and convicted Baptists.........I'm a closet Presbyterian.



So... you are a closet presbyterian yet you disagree with the WCF on Baptism. Or were you being humourous?


----------



## ServantOfKing (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you hit the nail on the head when you said that it's most important to be in a community of believers.


----------



## danmpem (Jan 4, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> danmpem said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tell anyone at my present church this - there are lots and lots of very old and convicted Baptists.........I'm a closet Presbyterian.
> ...



I was being humorous. I've only really been exposed to a Baptist way of living the Christian (referring to cultural and doctrinal convictions), so when I started reading a lot of Puritan literature and some other Presbyterian stuff, I started to see things a little differently. The humor comes from the fact that I live in a college town and most of the people (a.ka. only college students) I'm surrounded by are non-theologians: if what they see in church can potentially be backed up with a couple of one-liners from scripture than it must be true, and we need not be concerned with details, for anything else is just a bunch of traditionalism which leads to legalism which leads to death. Sorry for the harsh conclusion - I don't really believe that at all, but so so many of the young people around me do. Being a "closet Presbyterian" is just a joke mainly between myself and myself, but in so many ways there's a lot of truth to it too.

And as to baptism, I am not entirely sure as to what I believe right now. I have been researching the verses in scripture used by credo- and paedo- baptists, and I see some validity in both; but, one thing I have not seen is a strong case for either one. I feel inclined to both for different reasons, but not for the right reasons. I ought to be convinced because God has moved me and I believe that it is what scripture teaches, but sadly I am not at that point right now.

 Yeah, I know that belonged on the Baptism board.


----------



## danmpem (Jan 4, 2008)

joshua said:


> danmpem said:
> 
> 
> > ...Would I be going a little too far in sacrificing core values just to be involved with a church? Or should the Word of God and fellowship with other passionate believers in the pursuit of God's truth be my priority?
> ...



I mean that I am looking for a Reformed church that is not shy, ashamed, or afraid to preach Christ crucified passionately and as the Bible depicts it. One that has expository preaching, one that is not afraid to use the word "elect" in a sermon, one that teaches doctrine so that it can glorify God and not embrace the latest craze in the churched just to attract numbers. Where I'm from, it has become hard to find one like this. Also, I am in a unique position right now where I have options and I have time - time to find a good church before I decide which school to go to.


----------



## mshingler (Jan 4, 2008)

You might try the list of churches at 9marks.
9Marks Church Search


----------



## mshingler (Jan 4, 2008)

also:
Reformed Baptist Church Directory | The Reformed Reader


----------



## beej6 (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan, check out my website for the Presbyterian/Reformed side of things. And PM me if you will end up in SoCal... I lived there for a while and know a few good churches...


----------



## cih1355 (Jan 5, 2008)

This is the church that I attend. It is about a 20 minute drive from Berkeley.

Welcome to Community Bible Church of Vallejo CA - Home


----------



## danmpem (May 17, 2008)

I just thought that I would give an update as to how the move to a new school and a new church is going. As of now, the two candidate schools left are UC Davis and UC Santa Barbra, with a huge leaning toward Davis. The good news in this is that Davis is twenty or so minutes from my hometown of Vacaville, so I am familiar with the area and some of its churches.


----------



## jwithnell (May 17, 2008)

I would think most presbyterian denominations would hold to the view that you must make a credible profession of faith to join; I know that's true of the OPC and PCA. Your doctrine, beyond what you know to be true about saving faith, would not be a factor. That said, you will take vows of membership submitting to the authority of that church, so while you may discuss differences in doctrine, you would need to respect that the church holds a different perspective about what it is convinced the Bible teaches.


----------

